# Presuming upon forgiveness?



## satz (Aug 31, 2009)

When we sincerely (as much as we are able) repent and forsake a sin, should we have confidence that God will forgive our sin practically immediately and that should consider our relationship with him to be restored? Should verses like 1 Jn 1:9 be taken as a promise that God will always forgive immediately after we sincerely repent (even though the physical consequences of sin may still remain) or is there a period of waiting upon the Lord before we receive forgiveness?

I believe John Owen in Mortification of Sin chapter 13 seems to imply the latter position. Am I reading him wrong? What is the biblical position?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 31, 2009)

> 1 John 1:9
> 
> 9If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.



I think God immediately forgives us, these will not be charged to our account on the day of judgment (believers before Christ). As you say, God may or may not relieve us of the consequences to deal with and we must rely on God's grace to forgive ourselves and forsake the sin.

"Waiting" in any sense sounds conditional, and I would take God at His Word- it is, in fact, forgiveness right now.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, forgiveness for Christ's Elect is necessarily immediately effective i.e. you can't die in between the repentance and the forgiveness and end up not forgiven! The efficacy of the cross of Christ makes that clear.

But how do you know you are one of the Elect? This is Owen's point - do not speak peace to yourself before God does. Do not appropriate the promises God has made to the Elect when you do not have assurance that you are of the Elect. If you do not have 100% assurance, join me on my knees waiting on God, as the watchmen wait for the morning...


----------

